# [SOLVED] suddenly too many advertisements on browsers



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i see since 2 dys. too many advertisements over the browsers including ie
sample is shown. they almost cover most of the real matter of the page.
are you all seeing this way or i only have problem ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: suddenly too many advertisements on browsers*

MSN has changed it's pages but not like that perhaps you could try running Adwcleaner AdwCleaner Download


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: suddenly too many advertisements on browsers*

it seems it has helped getting rid of the overlappig advertisements.
thanks for the suggestion of the Adwcleaner. we could not have found the folder and files making this injection of ads. the scan and result after deleting the culprits report i have attached. 
i don't know how so many ads managed to get in my computer
thanks joeten :smile: :smile:
the same web page shown after all cleaning and restart. and it lasted overnight.hope they do nt come back.
can it be due to online shopping /browsing ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: suddenly too many advertisements on browsers*

It may be a issue with some of the sites you're visiting or someone unwittingly clicking on a link which then brings the unwanted software into your browser. try using adblock plus https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=6RIwVJ_kHIyI8QfplYGQBg


----------

